# Daisychick's Last Minute Kidding Thread **Twins with SPOTS!!!



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all!   So I have been Missing from BYH for a while.  Life has been too busy with 1000 things going on.   But I do check in and lurk about once a week, I just don't post anything.   I know everyone enjoys the kidding threads and I am one of them, soooooooo I thought I would start a "Nothing Like the Last Minute Kidding Thread"   

Edles, my reg. Nigerian Dwarf is due to kid any day.     Bell, my reg. Kinder doe is due March 10.   

Pictures as soon as I get a free second.   

Edles is acting a bit laborish today so I stuck her in the pen.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome back. We'll be waiting for the pics. Good luck.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Daisy!  Glad you're back in time for your kiddings...wishing you smooth birthings and looking forward to cute kid pics!!!


----------



## madcow (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok here is Edles today.    She is a second timer and is bred to my cutie pie Nigerian buck gunner. 

Here is her top view, she is much wider than this pic shows.  Doesn't she have the cutest face and lady beard.  






Here is the dignified rear view shot.   Her tail is hanging low and to the side and the girl parts are pretty poofy.  





Here is her current posture, pretty hunched up and posty don't you think???


----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2013)

I didn't do kidding clips on these two girls because it is a frosty 15 degree lately and I didn't want their boobies to freeze.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2013)

Next up, due on March 10th is Bell.   These will be my first homegrown Kinders from my buck.   Soooooooo very excited to see these babies.  


Here is Bells thick side view.





Baby belly view.


----------



## woodsie (Feb 26, 2013)

very excited to see your Kinder kids too...quite an accomplishment...no around here does Kinders, can't wait to see some BYH neighbours' kinders though!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2013)

They look so Plump!


----------



## madcow (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice, round bellies on those 2!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks to me like Edles has  a couple more weeks. LOL.   


Okay, Just kidding.  


They look very happy.  And I am sure it will be any hour or any day now.  maybe tonight or tomorrow, or on Thursday or Friday........


----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2013)

Funny Jokes!        She is not in any hurry today that is for sure.


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 26, 2013)

Good to see you back Daisy, such beautiful goats. Can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## daisychick (Feb 27, 2013)

ughhhh!  No babies yet.  I turned her out with the other girls for a while so she can mingle.   No more contractions this morning.  :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2013)

well, on the bright side the kids should for sure be in position and ready to go for the  big moment.


----------



## Symphony (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## daisychick (Feb 28, 2013)

Ummmmmm absolutely NOTHING going on here.   :/


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 28, 2013)

Doe code. Why rush when you can torment your human a bit more?


----------



## daisychick (Mar 6, 2013)

NO BABIES yet!!!    Edles is on day 151 today and Bell is on day 147.   So you would think I would have some babies sometime soon right???


----------



## daisychick (Mar 6, 2013)

Forgot to mention, last night I sat in the barn with Edles for a while just watching and hoping to see some labor signs.   She was licking my hands and my coat a lot and baaaaaing a lot too.  She is a very quiet and reserved doe so maybe this is a good thing???   I mean this goat NEVER makes a sound and she was chatting up a storm with me.  She also never licks at all.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2013)

Could be getting close.  We had a snotty goat a few years back who wanted nothing to do with me until the week she kidded--then she wanted to be petted and loved on.


----------



## madcow (Mar 6, 2013)

Both of my girls got super affectionate about 3 or 4 days before they kidded.  It was like they couldn't get enough attention at that point.  Maybe they know that they had better get all the  attention they can before those irresistable kids are on the scene, because once they make a showing momma is the last one to get any attention! LOL!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Mar 6, 2013)

My two Nigerians like attention usually, but NOT snuggly attention. More like, "Scratch right there, human. A little to the left" sort of attention. Each one, though, wanted hugs and snuggles and to cozy up and lick me the day they went into labor (separate days). One of them wanted to labor in my lap!! Uhm, not happening . . . maybe your head . Sounds like she's getting close! 

And of course, now mine are back to normal, "Who are _you_ peasant? If you're good you can scratch above my tail for a moment. Serf."


----------



## daisychick (Mar 6, 2013)

Edles had her babies around 5pm today!   Triplet bucklings!!!!   Oh well they are still cute and I will enjoy them while they are little.   

She had the first two right after each other and then stood up and nursed them and then a while later I thought she was passing the placenta and BAM out pops baby number 3!!!    They are so stinkin cute and tiny!


----------



## daisychick (Mar 6, 2013)

Look at this face and pretty blue eyes.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Mar 7, 2013)

So cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## madcow (Mar 7, 2013)

Adorable boys!  And blue eyes to boot!  Congratulations!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on healthy kids! Too bad you aren't closer I'd buy one from you


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations! They're so cute. I do love the blue eyes.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 10, 2013)

Bell had her babies last night!   Twin doelings!    I GOT SPOTS!    My first home grown Kinders and I got spots!    

Here is the black one, she has 2 spots on her neck.






Here is the spotted one that I just have to keep!   Her dots are just awesome!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Mar 10, 2013)

so cute


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2013)

Pretty babies!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 10, 2013)

They are nice little tykes.  They look steady on their feet.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats! Gorgeous little girls!


----------



## Missy (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful babies, congrats on the SPOTS!! I love spots!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 11, 2013)

they are cute....


----------



## madcow (Mar 11, 2013)

Aaawww!


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats on the cute girls. Luv the spots.


----------



## farmerlor (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, I'm absolutely in love with those kinders.  Too bad I'm backwards for making kinders as I have the does.  But I saw a man who's trying to get someone to take his nubi buck for a few months and I'm tempted.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 11, 2013)

Adorable! I just love spots. Congratulations on the doelings.


----------

